# Dads latest guitar.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Pops finally got his shop back in order and started putting out some axes. Latest badboy is based off an early strat. He hasnt put the hardware or finishing touches but man she came out nice. Customer is gunna blow a gasket when they get it.

Beachwood book matched top from our property is just awesome.

Mahogany back

bolt on, flame maple neck with hand cut ebony fingerboard.

Body has some special touches only a player would appreciate like over cut recess on the back around the neck for easier high fret access.

She'll have D allen pickups, sperzel locking tuners(black) hipshot hard tail bridge,

I didnt get any pictures of the next one on the bench but it has a highly figured persimmon top(think random zebrawood) and a flame maple laminated neck.

Freakin bad arse


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome looking guitars. Great work!!


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

very nice. sent you a p.m.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Got ya budreau. Looking forward to hearing from ya


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

All that technical jargon lost me; but durn, that is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I used to work at a refinery with a guy who was also a luthier. His inlay work with mother or pearl or abalone was incredible. His name was Bill Badeaux. He made acoustic guitars truly from scratch, and was a real craftsman. That type work is incredible.


----------

